
Ask HN: Do you rent your modem from the ISP? - ParameterOne
I do.  I just never got around to getting a different one.  Anyone else?
======
ams6110
No. I've always owned.

------
tejas1mehta
Yes. From Comcast. For a fortune.

~~~
ParameterOne
residential service? how much from Comcast?

